# please help me



## crazyt123 (Feb 27, 2005)

i need some more fish that can go with a blood parrot,fire eel in a 20 gallon tank also i was woundering if i could add anthor or so more eels


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I woudn't add anything... I believe you'll need to upgrade to a bigger tank before you do that.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Agreed, you need a bigger tank


----------



## turtlehead (Jan 28, 2005)

no blood parrot in a 20 g


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

Fire eels get to 20 inches or more in tanks and twice that in the wild. It does not belong solo in a 20 gal let alone with another fish that gets to 8 inches or so. Not only can you not add any more fish, you can't put those fish in a 20. Get a much bigger tank or take back the fish.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

i agree


----------

